# Bild für HTML zerschneiden



## Bionicman (29. November 2002)

Also das habe ich früher auch schon mal gemacht nur tut das programm unter xp bei mir nicht mehr(Picture dicer 0.39)Dieses Programm hat aus einer Grafik Teile(die man vorher selbst definiert hat)ausgeschnitten und eine html datei erzeugt in der eine tabelle war die dieses bild wieder zusammensetzt.Vorteil war dass man(wie in meinem fall,ich möchte einen bestimmten teil meiner grafik verlinken)alles nicht mühsam mit photoshop ausschneiden musste.Kennt jemand ne alternative oder hat jemand das proggramm unter xp zum laufen gebracht?Bei mir kommt da immer ne fehlermeldung à la Can't load datei soundso obwohl se vorhanden ist(auch nicht defekt)
thx


----------



## niTeZ (26. Dezember 2002)

naja, ist zwar simpel aber, wie wärs mit Paint? XD
du müsstest eben in den html-dateien alles per Hand einfügen, aber gehen tuts! ;-)


----------



## Bionicman (26. Dezember 2002)

hmm hab ein besseres programm gefunden...slice ioder so ähnlich hat die gleichen funktionen und ist freeware...trotzdem danke


----------



## Mariposso (30. Januar 2003)

Also mit Fireworks habe ich das auch schon gemacht. Da kannst auch gleich noch einen Zusammenbau-Effekt generieren.


----------

